# Why are all the black birds in my yard?



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 30, 2022)

I live in northeastern PA. It's wooded and fairly rural. I have a 1 1/3 acre lot with about 100 trees. Every year, I get these hordes of big black birds all wondering around and pecking at the ground. This morning I counted over 40. I have no idea what they are eating, but they are eating something. This happens every year for a few weeks. Normally, I don't see that many birds. I'm not a 'bird' person, so I don't know what kind they are. Anyone know what they are eating. I guess they're going south?


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 30, 2022)

Sounds about right. I had a bunch of birds the other day sitting in my dogwood, and then they all flew up toward the roof, then back to the dogwood. Then back to the roof. This dance occurred for about a half hour, then off they went. Probably south. Found it fascinating to watch.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 30, 2022)

Every fall, beautiful grey birds (look like Doves) perch in the trees.   My theory:   they are resting before their journey further south.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2022)

Try the Northeastern PA Audubon Guide

http://www.nepaaudubon.org/resources/bird-identification/

I'm in central CT so probably have birds in common. Thinking Grackles, Starlings, Red Winged Blackbirds, Crows, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2022)

Oh yes, I've watched a few trees loaded with birds, all chirping up a storm with more flying in to join them. Huge noise level. Suddenly it gets very quiet and when that happens, they all suddenly fly off in a big "whoosh". It's a sight to see! That's when you know they've started their journey south.


----------



## bingo (Oct 30, 2022)

Starling migration


----------



## C50 (Oct 30, 2022)

40? That's nothing!  I get flocks of both red winged blackbirds and starlings this time of years, hundreds at a time.  Probably even more but to many to count.

As a side note in my opinion the true sign that spring has arrived is when the red winged blackbirds return, not the Robins that everyone always look for.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2022)

worth an encore I think


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> worth an encore I think


That is AMAZING!!!   Thanks for sharing.


p.s.  I'd hate to be standing underneath all of those birds.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 30, 2022)

All of them are headed South as fast as they can get here to clean out the bird feeders in my yard.


----------



## Chet (Oct 30, 2022)

bingo said:


> Starling migration


What he said. Juncos are arriving a little at a time here.


----------



## Knight (Oct 30, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live in northeastern PA. It's wooded and fairly rural. I have a 1 1/3 acre lot with about 100 trees. Every year, I get these hordes of big black birds all wondering around and pecking at the ground. This morning I counted over 40. I have no idea what they are eating, but they are eating something. This happens every year for a few weeks. Normally, I don't see that many birds. I'm not a 'bird' person, so I don't know what kind they are. Anyone know what they are eating. I guess they're going south?


100 trees are what kind?  I suppose it depends on what falls from the trees is what the birds are going after. You could go look, I would look but the walk from here to there to see is about 2800 miles.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 31, 2022)

Knight said:


> 100 trees are what kind?  I suppose it depends on what falls from the trees is what the birds are going after. You could go look, I would look but the walk from here to there to see is about 2800 miles.


I have mostly pine trees. And some birch trees, and a few falling leaf trees, but don't know what they are.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

Up at our cabin, birds would come in hordes 
Crows would cover the sky
Stay a few days
Then
They'd be gone

One winter, nutcrackers took over the feeders
Wouldn't let the nuthatches or chickadees get close
Then
They too
were gone 

I came to understand that certain birds came with certain seasons


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live in northeastern PA. It's wooded and fairly rural. I have a 1 1/3 acre lot with about 100 trees. Every year, I get these hordes of *big black* birds all wondering around and pecking at the ground. This morning I counted over 40. I have no idea what they are eating, but they are eating something. This happens every year for a few weeks. Normally, I don't see that many birds. I'm not a 'bird' person, so I don't know what kind they are. Anyone know what they are eating. I guess they're going south?


I don't think your prejudice, are you? ( highlighted )  

  When I visited my Grandpa in Santa Rosa, Ca. the season sometimes brought with it 100's of blackbirds. You talk about noise. Jeez! They took over hearing anything else. They were so thick in his trees they were all you could see. "The Birds"  He would keep telling us to run the darn things off! They picked at his "to yet be ripe" fruit off different fruit trees and turn his garden black pecking at the vegetables.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I don't think your prejudice, are you? ( highlighted )
> 
> When I visited my Grandpa in Santa Rosa, Ca. the season sometimes brought with it 100's of blackbirds. You talk about noise. Jeez! They took over hearing anything else. They were so thick in his trees they were all you could see. "The Birds"  He would keep telling us to run the darn things off! They picked at his "to yet be ripe" fruit off different fruit trees and turn his garden black pecking at the vegetables.


No, my lawn is open to any bird, regardless of ****** orientation, race, gender, age, life style, musical likes, feather color, beak size..........etc. etc.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have mostly pine trees. And some birch trees, and a few falling leaf trees, but don't know what they are.


Where there's pine, you can find oak.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


>


One of my favorites! I still have the book with this illustration


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> One winter, nutcrackers took over the feeders


One bonked into my octagonal window in the peak of my A frame




He laid there on the bump out roof for several minutes
Got the ladder and scooped him up
Gently set his crumpled little body on the picnic table

Then, one eye moved
I'd set him on his feet, and he'd fall over
Then he completely came to
Stumbled around on the table
I set him here, on the stump so. if he fell off, it wouldn't damage him any further 




Stroked the feathers straight on his back and noggin

Then
He shook himself
...and flew off

His flight pattern was a tad cockeyed, but
off he went


----------



## 911 (Oct 31, 2022)

If you have a large brood of birds in your backyard and they are hanging close to one another and pecking at the ground, there may be something falling off a tree that they eat. Perhaps a seed, or a nut or just a type of bud that appears at this time of year. More than likely, it has something to do with food.


----------

